# sts or string stop helping accuracy



## AT_X_HUNTER

I've shot with and without them. the only thing they do is reduce string vibration. I used them on my Mathews because the string would buzz my arm after the shot. I don't have that issue with my Hoyt. As far a accuracy goes, i did not see any difference with or without it. Nor did I see any difference in speed.


----------



## caspian

take them off and throw them away. if they contact the string before the arrow has left, any wear will result in the tune changing. they're a snake oil solution to something the market thought might be necessary, not an engineering problem.


----------



## rossing6

I like the theory of what they do from the aspect of getting the arrow off the string sooner (if that is your problem) but I don't like them unless you have two, one above and one below, as if you bare shaft tune your bow without them through paper and then install one you can see for yourself the affect they have on the arrow, it's quite a change in the way the arrow is being pulled down at the nock during the arrow release from the string. As a new archer (way back when) I used one as the shop set me up with way too long a draw length and I had form issues that resulted in string contact with my forearm. Once I learned about what correct draw length and form should be (a starting place anyway) I took them off. I like the cleanest arrow release from the string that I can get. I also found that all launcher blades seem to kick the back of the arrow upwards, resulting in a tear through paper, so at the time when I was using launcher blades, the string tamer yanked the nock down and then the blade kicked it up, definately not clean. No matter how light you tune the blades, they all do it. I put some on a quick tune 3000 and there is just no way to tune it so this doesn't happen, so I dropped both the launcher and the string tamer. But this is me and how I choose to do it, what is most important is that you get your arrow leaving the bow as cleanly as you can where it shoots straight and put your time into correct practice, shoot only good arrows, not high numbers of so-so shots. Good luck and aim hard...relax.


----------



## hockeyref

Not to hijack the thread, but what rest do you now use? Quick tune 3000 or something else?


----------



## rossing6

Steve, sent you a pm, tried to respond but it isn't showing up...Ryan


----------



## PoppieWellie

rossing6 said:


> I like the theory of what they do from the aspect of getting the arrow off the string sooner (if that is your problem) but I don't like them unless you have two, one above and one below, as if you bare shaft tune your bow without them through paper and then install one you can see for yourself the affect they have on the arrow, it's quite a change in the way the arrow is being pulled down at the nock during the arrow release from the string. As a new archer (way back when) I used one as the shop set me up with way too long a draw length and I had form issues that resulted in string contact with my forearm. Once I learned about what correct draw length and form should be (a starting place anyway) I took them off. I like the cleanest arrow release from the string that I can get. I also found that all launcher blades seem to kick the back of the arrow upwards, resulting in a tear through paper, so at the time when I was using launcher blades, the string tamer yanked the nock down and then the blade kicked it up, definately not clean. No matter how light you tune the blades, they all do it. I put some on a quick tune 3000 and there is just no way to tune it so this doesn't happen, so I dropped both the launcher and the string tamer. But this is me and how I choose to do it, what is most important is that you get your arrow leaving the bow as cleanly as you can where it shoots straight and put your time into correct practice, shoot only good arrows, not high numbers of so-so shots. Good luck and aim hard...relax.


No a pro, but I am a professional engineer and consider myself an above average archer and I have been a ballistician and also working archery vibration issues for over 20 years. My interest on STS started when my daughters are doing 580 scores during practice on Vegas Faces until they switch the bows. 

So I set up highspeed camera on the range to record the mechanical movements on the new bow, this is the first time I have high speed camera on a bow with STS (mounted on the rear stabilizer 5/16 adopter). What I observed is nothing short of facinating. 

If you imagine the bow string acting as a whip, when the part of the whip impacts the STS, the string below the impact area and the string above still kept on moving forward, While the string below STS forming a small sinocoidal wavelet, and the string above the STS forming a larger one. and on my daughter's bow, the larger wave's peak is around her cable guard and reaches as far as the rest! In this case a few inches above the rest, so it did not damage the bow.

For readers don't quite grasp the visual aspect of this. Please remember if the arrow is launched at 360fps, it is the bowstring that is going 350fps to make the arrow going at that speed. So a bow shooting 360fps arrow without the STS is having a 360fps whip cracking at the archer entire bow arm as well as the bow itself.

So what does this all mean ? 

1. So much for the theory that most STS's would ensure the timely separation of nock and the bowstring.
Since the most popular location to mount the STS being the 5/16" rear stabilizer adopter, that location does nothing to ensure precise separation of the arrow and the bowstring.

2. the STS does break down a holistic energy (in the form of a fast moving bowstring 'whip') into two segments, in my daughter's case, a major segment (the large whip wavelet above the STS), and a minor segment (the smaller wavelet below the STS). So it does contribute to the 'taming' aspect of absorb the residual energy from the bowstring.

Based on this finding, my wife and I started experimenting with Sounders as well as Darton's string stop, both of them are cable rod mounted, instead of rear stabilizer adopter mounted. Using same high speed camera, we found out that the arrow and the bowstring almost always separates within half an inch of travel from the STS, empirically because of the Saunders STS or Darton STS's center mounted location. We even tried to have nocks of different tension, different sizes, different arrow weights as well as velocity. We have not measure the contribution of such precise separation to the accuracy. But I suspect it would only improve on it.

With the STS mounted closer towards the center of the riser, the resulting wavelets are also much more balanced between the top 'whip' and the bottom 'whip'. With the peaks of both waves advanced no more than 3 inches past the STS, a major improvement.

So what is the problem with my daughter's bow, well, it was out of tune and the upper limb was moving 1/6 of a phase slower than the lower limb. Once the problem was corrected, their Vegas score went up to 590. Nevertheless, we are getting both of them Saunders as well as Darton cable rod mounted STS.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

very good explanation poppie!


----------



## r302

I have been watching the 2010 World Cup series of archery and I notice no STS installed on any of the competing archer's bows and they are from all over the world including the USA. 

Why do you think that is? 

The World best archers must not be using the STS for some reason. 

I would really like to hear some comments from the Pros on this matter. 

Pros are you listening? 

Let's hear from you. I'm waiting for your comments

I have STS on two of my 3 bows, but not on my target bow. The string really hums without it.

r302


----------



## x-hunta

r302 said:


> I have been watching the 2010 World Cup series of archery and I notice no STS installed on any of the competing archer's bows and they are from all over the world including the USA.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> The World best archers must not be using the STS for some reason.
> 
> I would really like to hear some comments from the Pros on this matter.
> 
> Pros are you listening?
> 
> Let's hear from you. I'm waiting for your comments
> 
> I have STS on two of my 3 bows, but not on my target bow. The string really hums without it.
> 
> r302


Paper doesn't care too much about sound, most of the pros don't care to use them because it throws off their stabilization. If you have a string stop mounted behind your stabilizer it will put more weight in the "backseat" where as most of these pros prefer their bows to more so spring foward if at all, or at least it is what they are used to. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## r302

*x-hunta*

Thanks for your input. I like your opinion. It makes sense. Anyone else? 

r302


----------

